# ZZTops Dusty Hills San Leon Pad on the Market



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Take a look . It sure would make for the best bay lodge on the Tx coast... LOL.. Only 3.5 Million for 2 Waterfront homes with lots of land..

http://search.har.com/engine/dispSearch.cfm?mlnum=4973264&backButton=Y

Now lets hear the stories of who has been invited in......


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

That's a heck of a deal.....considering it was originally listed about a year ago for over 5 mil. I think Ike may have an influence on the price.

Maybe all the 2coolers could get together and buy it and have a 2CoolCamp!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

3.00 per post would do it.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

My neighbor worked for the engineering firm that did the lay out for that place. After the prints were approved. Well....lets just say they took a few days off of work to settle down from the party..


Tight Lines & Gig'Em
cm3


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I wonder what the after Ike pic's would like?


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats very nice! I went to school with his daughter Cody Hill. Got to meet him once at her 16th birthday party. They closed down Billy Blues for the night for the party. It was very cool!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Roger said:


> I wonder what the after Ike pic's would like?


Exactly what I was thinking!

Forgot to add this. I have been by it, but never in it. Awesome looking place.

I did have the honor of talking to him over a beer at Maribelle's once! That was pretty cool!


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

From what I can tell from the road, the main house didn't get much damage, not sure about the guest house though, it looks ok...the brick fence around the whole place (except the water side) took a pounding. Othewise it looks pretty darn good.

For some reason I can't figure out.....I have never been invited in! lol


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

I wonder why he's selling. He just built it about 10 years ago. It is a nice place. I didn't get to see it finished but did some custom work on his lighting in the frame stage. 
good pics

Byron


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

it would make a great brothel!


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Its had a for sale sign in front for at least a year


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I would be happy to have the barn/shop at the front of the property.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

capt. david said:


> it would make a great brothel!


The customers could just tie up to the dock. Wives already know we spend a lot going fishing.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I will give ya my story... get ready to read...LOL!! (WITH PICS!!)

Now, the house you see isnt the house that has always been there. I cant remember which tropical storm it was but it messed the old house up so he built this one.

OK...So here it is....In 1986, I camped out for ZZ-Top tickets in Colorado and got 5th row ceneter...It was a very cool experience...the camping out included. In 1995/96... I bought some scalped tickets to go see them again and took my wife to her very first rock and roll concert to see them. that was in Houston.

So, I used to patrol San Leon and heard al the rumors about Dusty living there. I was even told by some other deputies that he was a big supporter of the police. Well I have always been a fan and decided one night, around Christmas, 1998 (I think it was) while patrolling San Leon that I would take a risk.

I pulled up to the house and rang the bell at the gate. A voice came and asked me if they could help me. I identified myself and asked if I could have just a second of his time. 

I had this whole elaborate BS story I was going to use in regards to the security stsyem and was ready to unveil it as the gates opened.

When I drove in and got out, this short little guy with a long beard, wearing red sweat pants and a red sweat shirt, wearing glasses on the end of his nose came out to greet me...It was Dusty Hill but man, it looked like Santa Clause...LOL!!

I stepped out of the car and he eagerly approached me and shook my hand. I couldnt lie to him and figured I would take the heat of the complaint and said.... "Hello Dusty... My Name is Brad and I hate to bother you bt I am a HUGE fan...Long time fan from the "Groovy little hippy pad" era and I just wanted to shake your hand. If I have intruded, I apologize"

Dusty shook my hand, smiled at me and said "Man, I appreciate that. Good to meet you. Groovy little hippy pad days huh? Man, that old song was written about a place I used tolive in...Thats a great old tune. You dont hear many people talk about that one. Would you like to come in?"

Man, I was so thrilled.... I went in and introduced me to this beautiful woman who he identified as his fiance named "Chuck". She greeted me and smiled and she was really a pleasant woman too. 

Well, there I was, standing with Dusty Hill, in his kitchen and just shooting the breeze. We talked about my times seeing them in concert. he told me stories of shows passed and I was simply in heaven.

He asked me if I wanted to see the house and I of course took the offer. He walked me down this small hallway that wass lined with those gold records you see int hat picture. We got to a room that was a game room that had those pinball machines in it and pictures of old legands and him....Buddy Guy, BB King, Ozzy, and one of Stevie Ray Vaughn.

I am such a Stevie fan and had to mention this picture...Dusty went on...

"Oh yeah, little Stevie.... Man, we have known the Vaughns since we were kids. Me, Billy and Jimmy would all sit in Jimmys room and play music. Little Stevie used to whine and cry and go tell their mom how we wouldnt let him play with us. She woudl come up and yell at us and make us play with Stevie. We called him Little Stevie cuz he was such a little pain in our ***. As we grew up and became popular, so did Stevie in his own arena. I remember the day Stevie got sober...."

Now imagine this man...I am simply dumbfounded and in utter awe while listening to this...

"We were in Germany at a show and Little Stevie showed up. Man, he was so loaded he could hardly walk. He wanted to come on stage with us but he was way too loaded to perform so we asked him to stayinn the green room until the show was over. When the show was over, we all went back to the greenroom, Stevie was all torn up and we all just started partying. A littl while later, the door flew open and it was Stevies Mom. She had heard how bad he was and flew to Germany becase she heard he was there and when she saw Stevie, she literally went in and grabbed him by the ear and took him out dragging him by the ear. The way I heard it was she drug him all the way to the airport, got him on a plane and took him to re-hab...thats when he got sober."

Now, I dont know if that is how it unfolded but I remember him telling me that story like it was yesterday.

Well, I ended up browsing his house and chatting with he and Chuck for like 2 hours. He als toom me to his garage and showed me a chopped 49, pink Ford hotrod that he stored there...it was awesome! He took me out to his pier and said "Man, do you know how to catch these fish...I never have any luck"...We talked about that for a bit but I finally decided I didnt want to wear out my welcome and told him I was going to take off. I thanked him gratiously for his time and told him how much of a treat it was to meet him.

As I shook his hand and started to leave, he said "Why dont you come by tomorrow and I will get you an autograph?"

I told him that wasnt necissary...I was simply honored enough to meet him. He insisted and told me to stop by in the afternoon the next day. I asked if I could bring my wife and he said "sure, of course"

So, the next day, Donna and I went out to the house and Chuck met us at the door. Dusty was on a phone interview but waved us in the house. Chuck was cordial and smiling and offered us a drink and we sat down. Dusty came in and gave me a picture of him and the band. He signed it with my name and then handed me something... He said...

"So, the show you took your wife too...that had to be the antenna tour huh?" I said yes...

"Well, I collect *hit...Alot of *hit...I keep wharehouses full of old concert memoriabilia. Here is a pick I used on the Antenna tour" and he handed it to me... It had the logo for the antenna tour on it and it was a bit worn.

He said "It really is one from the tour...I thought you might like to have it."

Man, I was simply floored and sooooo thankful. Donna and I were like little school kids.

He said "Hey, I got to go out to the barn and check on something...Want to come out and see it?"

Like I was gunna say no.....

Well, we walk out to the barn (agin, its gone now..) and when we got in, i could see he had converted almost the whole thing into a party room. It had a bar and a loft and I noticed a piscture over the bar that I recognized. It was the picture of them all off of one of their first albums...Cant remmeber which one (I posted the pic below). I pointed out the pic and Dusty said "Yep, thats the picture alright" and I said "THE picture?" and he stated, "Yep, thats the one" ...And again, I was like a little kid.

Well, he asked me if Iliked motorcycles and I told him I was a huge MC buff... He said "Well then, you gotta see this" 

and he took me to a room in the barn. Now this was just about the time that Jesse James style choppers were hitting the scene...maybe a little before that... He opened up a door and there was this HOG...Man, this absolute piece of artwork motorcycle... It had to have been a 60k bike..maybe more. I was floored!

I said, "Dusty, man, how can you keep that bike down here in this salt air; its going to rust away"

He sdaid "Man, I dont ride that d amn thing...Its way too fast fro me. It was a gift. I dont know what else to do with it." and he laughed.

Well again, we didnt want to abuse the kindness he had offered and told him thanks for the autograph and the pick and again told him we were such huge fans and we appreciated his time. As we walked off, Dusty pointed to his vehicle and he said "Well Brad, anytime you see that parked here, I am home. Come by and have a cup of coffee of a cocktail. Its been nice meeting you both"

We left and I stopped by a couple of times after that. After the storm messed up his house and when he was breaking ground on the new one... He was always really friendly and really down to earth. Its an experience I will treasure forever. I really enjoyed the time I got to spend with him and Chuck. I saw about a year or so ago in a magazine that he and Chuck got married. I havent seen Dusty in close to ten years probably but I was honored to meet him and listen to all the cool old stories he told me about his tours, the crazies, the whacho fans (yes, me included!!LOL). 

Below is a frame I had done to put the picture and the pick in...I have it hanging in my halway of my house along with some other autographs I have gotten...I think his spurred me off on collecting them.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Brad,

Great story...I generally don't read through threads like that, but that is cool. They are good people, a friend of mine got on a commercial airline coming back from Cali and Billy talked his ear off...hard to not recognize that cat...I guess everyone else did not know who he was and were a little freaked out about it.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Alan Jackson*

Very cool story Bzrk.

I have one but not that cool.

My wife and I were invited a few years ago to tour Alan Jackson's farm. Alan's family was on vaction and his business manager and two farm hands took us on a tour of the bottom floor of his house, his garage were he keeps all his cars and an old plane, his barn, and a cabin on the river were he and his wife lived while the house was being built.

I learned that the "old Jeep" in the "Drive" video is actually a red International Scout and the "old wooden boat with a 75 Johnson" actually has a 25 Mercury. Funny story about the boat, it was a beautifully restored old boat and Alan tried to get the owner to sell it to him for years. The owner always refused but he willed it to Alan.

He also had a very sweet Golden Retriver named Goldie Girl that followed us around the farm.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

cool story brad, thanks for sharing


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Great story bzrk180, I bet that was a great experience.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

it was actually listed for 7 mil back in 07.....

**** nice place!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Ah ha ha ha ha ...Tush*

Brad,

You did tell that story like it was yesterday. I just found out about the house last week from The guy that I took feechin.

Thanks for taking the time to share and for posting the pics...

You should take Dusty out fishing so he can catch some of those darn feech...lol


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, I love when I am able to tell the story...It brings back the memory and I get to re-live it. I have had some AMAZING experiences in my life...Sometimes I ask myself why I am so deserving...LOL!! But this one will always rank at the very least, in the top 20... I would like to run into Dusty again someday...Who knows, maybe I will! Who knows, maybe it will be at a concert and I wil get to go backstage...NOW *THAT* WOULD BE COOL!!!

Glad you guys enjoyed it...


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Brad he is a huge astro fan keeps box seats on the 3rd base line look for him there .


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Brad I am sooooo jealous. I saw them the first time in 73, a small club somewhere in Houston I snuck into with a fake id. Is nice to know he is such a cool guy.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

BZRK, that's one of if not the most enjoyable stories I've read on here......great job....thanks....

Bret


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the story..that was great!! I've only seen them one time...Cynthia Woods Pavillion.. Some friends flew in from Chicago to go with me..we could only get lawn "seats"...it was pouring down rain, but we stayed!!


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

BZRK....Awesome story. I talked to Joe Montana for about an hour in a bar in Costa Rica and didnt know it was him until the last 5 minutes. Got some good ones about random charter guests we've had... Paris Hilton, Kid Rock, Dr. Phil (what a dick), and Hugo Chavez to name a few but those pesky confidentiality agreements. Nothing worse that yankees from old money and nothing better than newly rich ********.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

stop bringing attention to my dream house....as soon as it drops to $500,000 i"m on it....


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

My sister's father-in-law makes little and big creatures like lizards and hornets out of scrap metal, iron, old nitrogen tanks, saw blades and various other "junk". Well, he made a scrap metal Dusty Hills and from what I remember her telling me of the story that one of the guys in the band just so happened to see it and they bought it for Dusty for his birthday one year. They had him deliver it and he got to stay and party with them. The picture she showed me was of Jim, her F-I-L, and the metal Dusty. She said she would get some of the other pictures to show me but she never did. I thought that that was pretty neat. 

By the way Bzrk that is a great story.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Bzrk that was the post of the year. Thats for sharing that. Pretty cool.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, thanks everyone!!

I am glad you all enjoyed the story. It really was a great experience. 

I used to write about my different experiences quite a bit but seemed to have lost the passion since I got out of school...Guess I was sick and tired of writing after all of that! LOL!!

I even was able to get one of my "cop" stories printed in Galls magazine one time...That was really cool!!

Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

fishkillr said:


> I
> 
> 
> > talked to Joe Montana for about an hour in a bar in Costa Rica and didnt know it was him until the last 5 minutes.
> ...


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Having those people on the boat is cool for about 5 minutes until paparazzi spot them and then it becomes a royal pain in the ***. Paparazzi might be an even lower form of life than IRS agents and the guy who came up with corporate sensitivity training.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

excellent story!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

That is a very cool story.

Their drummer, Frank Beard, lives here in Richmond. See him alot around town.

Very nice, down to earth.



Kelly


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

I've met him and his wife on a number of occasions; very nice people. My company did all of the landscape lighting there a few years ago and some art lighting for the inside. He gave me some cool autographed stuff at the time. Within the last 6 months, his wife called up for some lighting repairs around the front gate because dusty had crashed one of his cars into a fixture, haha. Nice place for sure!


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

Roger said:


> I wonder what the after Ike pic's would like?


Not to bad. Just a little water damage.:smile:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Someone I work with says he owns another house at the end of Bayshore Drive down by San Leon Beach Pub, as we say "Where the Earth ends"...


----------

